# DIN Releaseable tele bindings



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

any comments on karhu's releaseable tele bindings? 

btw-i'm looking for a pair of ski vices, anyone selling?

dsb


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

if you search at telemarktips.com's forum you'll find loads of info.


----------



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

They're a great binding, I currently have the 7tm tour but plan on upgrading to the power tour. The one's I'm currently on have treated me fine they've taken a beating, touring on them is awesome and they ski fairly well, I generally like a more active binding and generally ski bishop bombers in bounds. However, I like to have relasables in the BC and I've found that the 7tm skis fine in powder and harpack a little neutral when it gets manky, but that's where technique kicks in. So many tele skiers want their binding to do the work for them but witha little finese these binders ski great. Also that doesn't really matter because if you look at binding activeness charts at Couloir magazines website you'll see the power tour is more active than the bombers so I can't wait to try them out.


----------

